# How to cast a silver ingot at home.



## boochieboy (Jun 15, 2011)

I made this video for those who have limited money/supplies but still want to be able to melt and cast silver into ingots (can also be used for gold). The vid shows how you can cast using WOOD for your molds, and get pretty good results. I surprised myself with how well the mold worked. Let me know what you think. Thanks all!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i341kVN5GVI


----------

